# 404.9 (b)



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

How does a new switch with no EGC terminal comply with 404.9 (b)?

Brand new switch P&S


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> How does a new switch with no EGC terminal comply with 404.9 (b)?
> 
> Brand new switch P&S


It doesn't unless installed in contact with a metal grounded box. What kind of switch is it?


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Dennis Alwon said:


> It doesn't unless installed in contact with a metal grounded box. What kind of switch is it?


 

It's a double stack switch.(2) 3 ways. Luckily, I had installed a metal box, but that was pure luck, as I didn't know that when I roughed in. There is no EGC screw on the switch.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

mcclary's electrical said:


> It's a double stack switch.(2) 3 ways. Luckily, I had installed a metal box, but that was pure luck, as I didn't know that when I roughed in. There is no EGC screw on the switch.


Is the screw just missing, ie the threads are there????


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

I didn't think UL listed a switch without a grounding place..:no:
But I have been wrong... you know.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

jwjrw said:


> I didn't think UL listed a switch without a grounding place..:no:
> But I have been wrong... you know.


 
I tookpictures. Give me a few


----------



## jwjrw (Jan 14, 2010)

mcclary's electrical said:


> I tookpictures. Give me a few


I don't doubt you I just thought they had to have it to be listed. I'm wrong far more than I am right....:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

This is from P&S website. This is a stack 3 way










Apparently P&S makes a non grounded version also.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I love it here is the spec info on the non grounded switch-- Unbelievable



> Easily accessible break-off separate or common feed.
> Long-life red neon lamp in pilot light rated 1/25 Watt, 125V.
> Side wire #12 and #14 AWG.
> Two devices fit into the space of one.
> ...


Are they kidding? :laughing:


----------



## oliquir (Jan 13, 2011)

those ungrouded switch are popular in canada, a lot of them doesnt have ground screw, we almost only use metal boxes so that not a problem
http://www.leviton.com/OA_HTML/ibeCCtpItmDspRte.jsp?item=3949&section=10103&minisite=10026

they also have grounded version of course


----------



## SparkYZ (Jan 20, 2010)

I installed a lot of brand new ungrounded leviton decorative illuminated switches a few weeks ago


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Dennis Alwon said:


> I love it here is the spec info on the non grounded switch-- Unbelievable
> 
> 
> 
> Are they kidding? :laughing:


We live in a day where it is wise to "question everything".


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i used to get switches like this all the time. the way i was taught to ground these EGCless switches is to wrap a ground pigtail around the 6/32 screw and tighten it against the box. i dont think it was very legal to do that but thats the way i was taught. the only real legal way to do it is to get a metal box. i only really used these switches in 4 inch squares with army covers. i would get a switch with the EGC screw for plastic boxes.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

those groundless devices are self grounding devices made only to be used with metal boxes. its illegal to install them in plastic since the yoke is not grounded. the way i said in my previous post to do it is also illegal.


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

Here is the switch. It's the ungrounded version of what Dennis posted. It said nothing of mounting in metal box, and had the insulators on both 6/32's










Commons side







travellers side







backside


----------

